# How well do you know WWII slang?



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

https://www.zoo.com/quiz/how-well-d...cpgn=i600010823&sg_uid=-yB9eZKnQeWtHWe59psWwg


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

I missed one.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I got 34 out of 35. Didn't need any hints either. :smt1099

Cool quiz.......:smt023


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

I scored 33


----------



## JoeH (Mar 6, 2017)

33, no hints.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

Missed one, but had several 'educated' guesses. Behavior report was a new one for me. :?:

I grew up around WWII combat vets, but they were all southerners and probably didn't use any of the the more 'urban' stuff. Any of those I knew, I probably picked up watching old movies. Many of them are now part of local slang in the civilian world, in this part of the world.


----------



## pblanc (Mar 3, 2015)

Well, I got them all, but probably wouldn't have if it was not multiple choice.


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

32/35.... couple were tough... most were easy.


----------



## Tip (Aug 22, 2012)

34/35.
We disagree on what a behavior report is.....


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

pblanc said:


> Well, I got them all, but probably wouldn't have if it was not multiple choice.


Yeah, if it hadn't been multiple choice, it would have been much different.

Didn't see any questions in regards to canopy lights. :watching:


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

32 hard to remember back that far. Hadn't been born yet, so things are fuzzy about that time.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

paratrooper said:


> ...Didn't see any questions in regards to canopy lights. :watching:


As I get older, the visits to the bathroom get longer.
Jean would like to have a switch which would make the bathroom light flash green, hoping that it'll get me to jump outta there.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

But Steve you should be able to remember WW I slang.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

paratrooper said:


> Didn't see any questions in regards to canopy lights. :watching:


You must not have found them. :mrgreen:


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Bisley said:


> You must not have found them. :mrgreen:


I was hoping for at least one airborne question.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

I meant that you must have not found the canopy lights, when you were a green paratrooper. I know I never found the snipes when I was an aspiring teenager.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Bisley they did not have canopy lights on blimps when he was green.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Bisley said:


> I meant that you must have not found the canopy lights, when you were a green paratrooper. I know I never found the snipes when I was an aspiring teenager.


I got thru jump school unscathed. We had to make five daytime jumps to get our wings.

It wasn't until I got to my duty station overseas and we made a night jump, that I was concerned about canopy lights. Good thing I had my trusty govt. issued flashlight. :smt033

BTW......all paratroopers are only green once. :smt002


----------



## CW (Mar 20, 2015)

well not TARFU, but not too bad.


33, but a few were guesses. BTW.... isn't CB: Construction Battalion..... aka Seabees in the Navy?


I did manage to get a DVD of Private SNAFU. 

Interesting how the exploding piano gag carried over into Bugs Bunny. (Sam and Daffy were victims)


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

paratrooper said:


> BTW......all paratroopers are only green once. :smt002


Unless they get airsick, then it's every time.


----------



## AZdave (Oct 23, 2015)

You guys must be really old. I only got an 89%


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

AZdave said:


> You guys must be really old...


We are. We are.


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

I wonder how well we will know WWIII slang...


----------



## CW (Mar 20, 2015)

Cait43 said:


> I wonder how well we will know WWIII slang...


Start with Sir Hackett, Capt. Bannon, MIRV and MOPP II. If you have no idea of the significance, quit now.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

3 that will carry over are S.N.A.F.U., F.U.B.A.R., and F.I.G.M.O.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Wasn't *AF*of*L*/*CIO* one of those WW2 acronyms too?

Long, long ago, I belonged briefly to the Teamsters.
Yup, they were FUBAR!


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Wasn't AFofL/CIO one of those WW2 acronyms too?
theirs acronym is MOB


----------

